# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار > سوال: ERD آزمایشگاه

## zhashemi

سلام
من احتیاج به نمودار ERD آزمایشگاه دارم خودم یه چیزی طراحی کردم اما احساس میکنم برای طراحی پروژه ی پایان ترم افتضاحه!!!
میشه یه کم کمکم کنید!!! خواهش میکنم :قلب:  :خجالت:

----------


## whitehat

طراحی خود را قرار دهید تا در مورد آن بحث کنیم

----------


## zhashemi

> طراحی خود را قرار دهید تا در مورد آن بحث کنیم


اینم ERD :خجالت:

----------


## whitehat

کاردینالیتی روابط را مشخص کنید، درضمن چکیده ای در مورد پروژه و دامنه آن در اینجا بنویسید

----------


## zhashemi

> کاردینالیتی روابط را مشخص کنید، درضمن چکیده ای در مورد پروژه و دامنه آن در اینجا بنویسید


ازپیگیریتون ممنون

همونطور که درERD نشون دادم آزمایشگاه شامل چهاربخشه:
پذیرش،خدمات،نمونه گیری و فنی
بخش فنی ازهمه مهم تره چون شامل پزشکانی میشه که آزمایش رو انجام میدنوباید مشخص باشه کدوم پزشک،کدوم آزمایش رو انجام داده تا اگه اشتباهی رخ داد پزشک خاطی مشخص باشه اما بخش خدمات: شامل کارکنان نظافت چی،نمونه گیری:کارکنان نمونه گیری
پذیرش:کارکنان بخش پذیرش بیمار هستند که زیاد مهم نیست اما چون فقط مدیر حق حذف و اضافه کارکنان رو داره پس من باهاش کار دارم.
بیمار هم شامل اطلاعاتی هست که هنگام پذیرش بیمار ثبت میشه.در مورد بیمه هم واضحه که هربیمه ای یک تعرفه ی خاص برای هرآزمایشی داره.
ولی درمورد بخش فنی نمیدونم چه کارکنم آیا باید نتیجه آزمایش رو هم در اون قرار بدم(پرینت نتیجه)؟ چون کارکنان این بخش هستند که جواب آزمایش رو میدن!راستی لازمه بخش انبار رو هم اضافه کنم یا همین کفایت میکنه؟ :گریه: 
این ERD افتضاح نیست؟!!! :متعجب:

----------


## zhashemi

کمممممممممممممممممممک!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## whitehat

کلا در نمودار ERD موجودیتها و روابط بین آنها ترسیم می شود. بهتره قسمت قسمت به حل مسئله بپردازید
ابتدا کاردینالینی را مشخص کنید (مثلا هر بیمار چند بیمه دارد یا ...)
ISA در نمودار شما چیست و چه رابطه ای با بقیه دارد؟
بعضی از روابط به نظر میرسه که یک فرآیند هست نه یک رابطه.

----------


## zhashemi

> کلا در نمودار ERD موجودیتها و روابط بین آنها ترسیم می شود. بهتره قسمت قسمت به حل مسئله بپردازید
> ابتدا کاردینالینی را مشخص کنید (مثلا هر بیمار چند بیمه دارد یا ...)
> ISA در نمودار شما چیست و چه رابطه ای با بقیه دارد؟
> بعضی از روابط به نظر میرسه که یک فرآیند هست نه یک رابطه.


راستش خیلی گیج شدم. میشه نظرخودتون رو راجع به ERD آزمایشگاه بگید. (اصلا هرچی که از ERD من دستگیرتون شد) اینطورکه معلومه من هم چیز رو قاطی کردم. :متعجب: 
 راجع به ISA هم باید بگم من این طوریاد گرفتم که ISA نشون دهنده اینه که کارمندان به چند بخش تقسیم میشن و همه میتونن صفات مشترکی که دارن رو از موجودیت کارمند بگیرن و علاوه براون خودشون میتونن صفات خاص خودشون رو داشته باشن. 
بیمار وبیمه که ارتباط یک به چند دارند وبیمه طرفه یک هست
مدیر هم با کارکنان ارتباط یک به چند داره 
قسمت فنی هم با آزمایش ارتباط یک به چند داره. چون هرپزشک در قسمت فنی چند آزمایش انجام میده و یک آزمایش هم توسط یک پزشک انجام میشه پس فنی طرفه یک میشه
میشه منظورتون رو از فرایند در این نمودار بگید؟؟
ممنونم :خجالت:

----------


## whitehat

آهان! پس منظور شما Is A  هست. با توضیحاتی که دادید دید کلی در نمودار ERD شما خوب است. توجه کنید که این نمودار یک دید خیلی کلی دارد و جای کار در آن بسیار زیاد است. برای بهتر شدن نمودار باید ویژگی ها و همینطور کاردینالیتی روابط را در نمودار بیاورید. عناصر کلید را در موجودیت ها مشخص کنید.

----------


## zhashemi

> آهان! پس منظور شما Is A هست. با توضیحاتی که دادید دید کلی در نمودار ERD شما خوب است. توجه کنید که این نمودار یک دید خیلی کلی دارد و جای کار در آن بسیار زیاد است. برای بهتر شدن نمودار باید ویژگی ها و همینطور کاردینالیتی روابط را در نمودار بیاورید. عناصر کلید را در موجودیت ها مشخص کنید.


منظورتون ازکاردینالیتی اینه که مشخص کنم ارتباطات چند به چند هستند؟
فیلدها وعناصرکلید را مشخص می کنم و دوباره اون رو دراین تاپیک میذارم لطفا دوباره سربزنیدتا حداقل به یه جواب قانع کننده برسم. لطفا نظر خودتون رو برای بهتر شدن نمودار بگید تشششششششکر
با عرض شرمندگی :خجالت:

----------


## whitehat

> منظورتون ازکاردینالیتی اینه که مشخص کنم ارتباطات چند به چند هستند؟


بله
ERD اصلاح شده را قرار دهید تا در مورد آن بحث کنیم (اگر در مورد بخش های دیگر مانند خدمات و ... قرار نیست کاری انجام دهید، اصطلاحا در دامنه پروژه وجود ندارد آنها را از نمودار حذف کنید)

----------


## zhashemi

ببخشید  دیر شد احتیاج داشتم یه کم از این سایت دور باشم راستی نتونستم عکس بگیرم این فایل فشردشه

----------

